
y combinator news bookmarklet - phil
http://writewith.com/fun/bookmarklet
======
jwecker
There are danielha's and python_kiss's popping up all over- the "new" section
is drowning! ;) [totally kidding btw- these two have killer submissions]

Seriously, though, there should be some kind of reward for wading through all
the noise in the new section. (yah I know I'm as much to blame as the next
person. I do try.) And you know, maybe it really is time to be able to "bury"
posts- three votes you're out or something.

upd: just did a quick calculation- 4.5 submissions per hour and speeding up
rapidly. Could just be that time of day though.

~~~
python_kiss
lol! Like you, we rss hoggers don't sleep either :p I think most posts on here
are a result of users aggregating through rss feeds to post whatever's hot on
the web.

Bury should work fine (perhaps it should only be accessible by top users to
avoid abuse). Another possible solution is to survey the user's past behavior
to create a collaborative filter. The filtered news could then be displayed in
a "Recommended" tab. As yc.news grows to a certain critical level, this might
just become a necessity.

~~~
danielha
"perhaps it should only be accessible by top users [...]"

Boy, I don't like that idea. I don't think content control will be a huge
problem with YC News. We are all like-minded individuals here. The last thing
we need is senseless aristocracy.

------
jeffrese
Drag and Drop doesn't work in IE. Creat a new favorite with
javascript:window.location=%22http://news.ycombinator.com/submitlink?u=%22+encodeURIComponent(document.location)+%22&t;=%22+encodeURIComponent(document.title)

------
joshwa
To PG: Please, when visiting already-submitted-stories via the bookmarklet,
DON'T consider that an upvote. I'm just using it to find the comment thread.

------
notabel
The code for the bookmarklet is refreshingly simple; glad to see that PG can
design an interface that is minimal and functional, even in this age of
wrapping everything in 12 layers of XML, JSON, SOAP, $ACRONYM.

Thanks for doing this, phil.

~~~
phil
No prob, now I just need to find time to use it myself!

------
danw
Nice, looks like I can relegate my own YC news bookmarklet to the bin since
yours works better :)

Coming next: A 'YC this!' button to add to your own blog posts! (kidding,
unless there's actual demand?)

~~~
jgamman
i don't know about you but when my local new zealand newspaper has a "reddit-
this" button it heralded a large decline in quality. i think a smaller,
focused community is more use.

------
danielha
I had another bookmarklet whipped up to do the same but this one works a
little better. Thanks. :)

------
JohnSWren
Denver IDEA Cafe startup support group, every Friday, 2 p.m. at Panera Bread,
13th & Grant near the State Capitol. More info and RSVP at
<http://ideacafe.meetup.com/1>

------
ljonesmccloud
i have had a class c corporation for the past six years what can i do with it
to gain wealth?

